#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Бодхисаттва в деянии

## Кунсанг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNxt5ftPjvQ

----------

Nickson (05.12.2013), Кузьмич (31.10.2012)

----------

